# Photo contest idea



## GeauxLSU (Aug 15, 2006)

OK, here's a contest idea that hopefully we can ALL enjoy and praticipate in regardless of our equipment and ability.   

How about let's see who can take a photgraph with the highest number of wild (no zoo pics  ), native Georgia species in ONE photograph.  They must be clearly visible (no fair saying "there's 10 different species of birds hiding behind that tree ) and identifiable.  

Also a sub contest for the most Georgia game species in one photograph.  

So whatcha' think?  Would require a little patience but I could get 3 game species I think fairly quickly and not sure how many 'all species'.  Could be fun....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 16, 2006)

*TTT*

Dumb idea?  If so, I'm used to it.


----------



## Hogguide (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll bite. Should be able to get a pic with deer, turkey and dove in one pic, maybe even a hog. Or an alligator, bream, catfish and a turtle feeding.
Hogguide


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2006)

can we count trail cam shots?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 16, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> can we count trail cam shots?


Hmmm, yes but that's a separate 'category'.  

So the official categories as of right now are:

1) Any native wildlife species
2) Highest number of game species
3) Trail cam photo all species.  

Hogguide, you'd be the man with that one.   
I'm thinking I can get 2 species of ducks, doves, and maybe a squirrel or rabbit.  On the nongame, no telling but probably not more than 3 or 4.


----------



## discounthunter (Aug 16, 2006)

alive or dead?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2006)

fallow and black buck


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 16, 2006)

Fallow and dead whitetail


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 16, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Fallow and dead whitetail


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 16, 2006)

*For the reading comprehension challenged....*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> native Georgia species


Jim,
Sometimes, I swear....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 16, 2006)

discounthunter said:
			
		

> alive or dead?


Alive.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jim is the winner   thats alot of animals in one pic


----------



## carabrook (Aug 17, 2006)

*game in shot*

you didnt say they had to be different species


----------



## carabrook (Aug 17, 2006)

*try this one*

look careful


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 17, 2006)

cool pic Cara...thanks for printing deer on that one on the left, never would have figured that one out


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 17, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> cool pic Cara...thanks for printing deer on that one on the left, never would have figured that one out


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 17, 2006)

Im game, sounds like a fun contest


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 17, 2006)

*They do have to be different species!*

OK so far THREE for the trail cam category is leading the pack with a lovely ensemble entitled Deer/Coon/Opossum by our own Carabrook.     3 game mammals might be tough to beat.  
I actually could have got a quick shot of Mallard/Wood duck/Squirrel this morning but was running late and they were hens so not very exciting.   I did shoot a very boring 5 species last night from the deck Egret/Squirrel/Cardinal/Sparrow/Woodpecker but I doubt the picture is going to be worth posting, I'll check tonight.  This is going to be harder than I thought given the depth of field and size of subjects.  
Anyway, looking forward to the pics!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 18, 2006)

(edit) Sorry, I just read they had to be  had to be all different species...  
I'll leave it posted anyways because I went to all of the trouble putting little red dots on the birds!!   

 I have one for the "all one species" category... Picture of turkey poults from a few days ago.

I think there is 14 birds, but a couple are questionable (grass clumps?)
so I'll call it an even dozen!  

Sorry for the size... I couldn't zoom it in any further without losing some birds.

Im still looking for that all ellusive 4 species  trail cam pic... three different animals is going to be tough to beat!


----------



## Dthigpen (Aug 18, 2006)

I can tie with 3 for the trail cam, 4 or more is going to be really tough.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 18, 2006)

LDH, I think I got you bested on the "All One Species" picture:


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 18, 2006)

Bubba_1122 said:
			
		

> LDH, I think I got you bested on the "All One Species" picture:



they're all dead!


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 18, 2006)

Dthigpen said:
			
		

> I can tie with 3 for the trail cam, 4 or more is going to be really tough.



Good one Thigpen! Where are them dang coons when ya need one!


----------



## slimbo (Aug 18, 2006)

do you consider a migratory aminal native?  as far as how many..........thats like counting jelly beans in a pickel jar.


----------



## slimbo (Aug 18, 2006)

OK so I lied.......its arkansas.   Bunch of birds though.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 18, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> they're all dead!



Just a technicality.


----------



## Snakeman (Aug 19, 2006)

What about a "no baiting" category?

The Snakeman


----------



## R Smith (Aug 19, 2006)

Reckon how many of these different colored things count as species???


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 19, 2006)

I dunno - but that's sure a cool pic.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll have to dig around and see what I can find in the files....  I know I've got 4 species in one....  

I guess photo-shopping critters in doesn't count...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 23, 2006)

I took a fiver last night that'll try and post later but y'all might have to trust me on one or two....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 23, 2006)

OK, can you find them?  
And no this would violate my own rules of 'clearly identifiable' so I guess it won't count.  
I realize the pic is blurry but it's the only one I got with this number.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 24, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> OK, can you find them?


Well?


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 24, 2006)

i see the white bird in the background...the ducks, a squirrel's tail hangin off the other side of the tree , and a bird on the bird feeder - i guess maybe there are 2 different types of ducks 

but i gotta know- how long did you sit there with your camera waitin on this shot


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 24, 2006)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i see the white bird in the background...the ducks, a squirrel's tail hangin off the other side of the tree , and a bird on the bird feeder - i guess maybe there are 2 different types of ducks
> 
> but i gotta know- how long did you sit there with your camera waitin on this shot


Very good Brad!  
Wood ducks, Mallards, Cardinal, Squirrel and immature Heron.   
I stood there maybe 3 minutes.  I was trying to get 4 in one shot and then the Heron unexpectedly cooperated.  I almost had 6 but the sparrow did NOT cooperate.


----------



## letsgohuntin (Aug 24, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> ...I stood there maybe 3 minutes.




In the rain no less, that's taking one for the team!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 24, 2006)

letsgohuntin said:
			
		

> In the rain no less, that's taking one for the team!


I was in my living room shooting through the window.  But I did actually have to stand up to do it.  Ok, well I had a knee on the love seat but it was very challenging.  Really.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 24, 2006)

Neat pic...  The hardest was the squirrel.  The heron though is an adult great egret....


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 24, 2006)

*Never debate a biologist.*



			
				rip18 said:
			
		

> Neat pic...  The hardest was the squirrel.  The heron though is an adult great egret....


Of course you're right.  Got several of both in the back and didn't pay close enough attention.


----------



## holadude (Aug 25, 2006)

*Here's the winner*

One Beagle, 16 Rabbits, 17 squirrels, a duck, 3 deer, 2 dillas and a wild boar.  Course, the beagle ate them all up.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 25, 2006)

holadude said:
			
		

> One Beagle, 16 Rabbits, 17 squirrels, a duck, 3 deer, 2 dillas and a wild boar.  Course, the beagle ate them all up.



now that's a big beagle


----------



## holadude (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's one I found on my PC


----------



## holadude (Aug 25, 2006)

Too bad dead don't count.  The piebald buck was almost my first bowkill, but I got buck fever and my buddy ended up shooting it 15 minutes later.


----------

